# Big Spanish



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

Well I've been hitting the piers around town and the 12"-15" Spanish have been biting. Live Lys were all they were biting today. Got two big Spanish this a.m. Couldn't convince my six year old girl to hold them both up for a picture so this is the end result: Grilled with home made Italian Dressing marinade and served on a toasted sesame bun with grilled purple onion


----------



## c_stowers (Jan 10, 2012)

Looks good to me!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks right tasty!


----------

